# How old is too old to Burdizzo my kid (goat kid, that is...)



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

After doing lot's of research on turning a buckling into a wether, I bought a burdizzo. I'm gonna leave one Alpine in tact until late fall because I he's a big long legged boy & I want to have him breed my older does. I have three other kids that I want to burdizzo, but I want to wait as long as possible, but not so long I have to take them to the vet. Just wondering how long that exactly is?


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

"How old is too old to Burdizzo my kid (goat kid, that is...)"

Rex, how old were you when you Burdizzo'd your last kid? ;-)

shhhh... I think he still does it.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't think there is an age limit on the burdizzo but I'm not totally sure.


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

I wethered my two boys with the burdizzo recently when they were about 18 months old. I've wethered a 5-6 year old buck with the burdizzo.


----------



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

IceDog said:


> I wethered my two boys with the burdizzo recently when they were about 18 months old. I've wethered a 5-6 year old buck with the burdizzo.


I did one of my 8 - 9 month old bucklings about three weeks ago, pretty sure I got both cords good, but I'm not seeing any testicle shrinkage yet. How long did your take before it was noticeable?


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

First you will see swelling, then slowly you'll see a reduction in size. I've never really kept close track of how long it take. I'd say it takes several weeks and possibly a month or two to see a truly noticable reduction in size.

The cord wants to pop out, especially with the older boys. I've had better sucess by making sure the cord is well inside the jaws of the burdizzo so you can get them locked down without it popping out.


----------



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

IceDog said:


> First you will see swelling, then slowly you'll see a reduction in size. I've never really kept close track of how long it take. I'd say it takes several weeks and possibly a month or two to see a truly noticable reduction in size.
> 
> The cord wants to pop out, especially with the older boys. I've had better sucess by making sure the cord is well inside the jaws of the burdizzo so you can get them locked down without it popping out.


Thanks for the info. I found out about the popping out thing! I had done another goat at about 3 - 4 months & was way easier. On this one I pretty much had to hold onto the cord to keep it from popping out. I have another goat that is also older and I tried to do him but I couldn't keep the cord in, probably because he was being very uncooperative. I was thinking of taking him to the vet and having the vet give him a goat roofie or something so we could could get the job done.


----------



## enriquesca (May 25, 2011)

Hello from URUGUAY! We have dairy goats several years ago and used the burdizzo with our kids. In my country there is a lot of tradition with this method in sheep and lambs, all veterinary recommendations tell us that is recommended before 45 days of life. The bigger the goat, the more painful it is, I have seen horses and adult bulls is appalling! With adult animals have to be careful with tetanus.
Â  Our kids do not suffer anything at 4 weeks his testicles fall without notice.


----------

